# I Think my betta isn't interested in breeding



## Jagz (Sep 15, 2008)

Seriously, he show absolutely NO interest in the females I put near him, be they in a separate container or even in the same tank _without_ a divider. The most he does is nip at one if they get too close to his food while I'm feeding them. He doesn't flare, he hasn't made a bubble nest, and he's not even that old! He stopped growing about a month ago, and I've had him for a month and a half so far. He did show interest in females at first but after a failed spawning (female didn't respond for whatever reason and released eggs in another part of the tank) he hasn't shown any more interest in females.


----------



## FlaNatural (Aug 26, 2008)

hmmm, maybe he is gay,haha. Or maybe there is something else bothering him, couldnt tell you what though. Usually if a male doesnt blow a bubble nest, regardless if a female is present or not, it means he is unhappy in some way. Maybe try changing his diet or making his habitat seem more natural like adding live plants or something. Good luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the temperature of the tank warm enough, 78-80 degrees?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

are you sure its a male?


----------



## Jagz (Sep 15, 2008)

His diet is one shelled pea one day, with blood worms the day before and after, and high-quality pellets all other days. It could be the plants. The most he has right now are some fake floating ones.

Tank's at 77 currently, so that also might be it.

Deffinately sure he's a male- really big fins and no oviposter, plus he blew a bubble nest during the aformentioned spawning attempt.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

IMO, the best way to get them to breed is, buy a 125G, plant it very heavily(with easy plants) and allow the male and females to interact with each other as they wish. provide caves and tunnels for the females to hide if they choose to run.
This is an extreme situation, and one I would think almost noone carry out(except me lol, love bettas)... This situation allows the two sexes to interact as they please, not when a third party decides it's time.
What size is your current tank???
If under 50G, it doesnt allow the female or the male to retreat anywhere should they not want to mate...
Again, plant your tank very well, with one real floating plant too(can I suggest Giant cardamine).


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

They need to be conditioned to breed first off, not just put together. I'd separate them immediately anyways since he or the females could up and one day just decide to kill each other. As it is the females themselves are prone to doing that. What size tank are you using and how many do you have?

As for age, where did you purchase him from? If it's from a petstore, he's probably older than you think.


----------

